# How to deal with medical debt



## Kope (Dec 4, 2021)

Since I live in the US we don’t have free healthcare and I owe a medical company for my sleep machine I need to breath at night. I’m stressing about where to find enough money as I live in a state where the jobs pay almost nothing.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 4, 2021)

.....just how much is this medical company charging for said sleep machine?  And is it rental or outright buying from them?

And what kind of other expenses do you have?

My two go-tos for a situation like this are "trying to find the machine cheaper" and "crowdfunding" and I'm trying to figure out if the first option is even an option.

(If it's the type of sleep machine I think it is, the highest price I'm seeing on a quick search is only slightly above $1000.)

(And if it turns out we can't get it cheaper and you're squeamish about being given the money?  I've run into people like that, and this is one of the most ethical forms of 'rely on others' that I can think of.)


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 4, 2021)

The healthcare provider that issued you the machine must be used to managing patients who need financial advice; have you checked with them or your doctor whether free financial advice is available to you?


----------



## Kope (Dec 4, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> The healthcare provider that issued you the machine must be used to managing patients who need financial advice; have you checked with them or your doctor whether free financial advice is available to you?


I have no clue they just said pay up


----------



## Kope (Dec 4, 2021)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> .....just how much is this medical company charging for said sleep machine?  And is it rental or outright buying from them?
> 
> And what kind of other expenses do you have?
> 
> ...


I’m not asking for a handout, but if you know anyone interested in cheap art commissions I’d appreciate you telling them ‘^^


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Dec 4, 2021)

CPAP?

I will say don't expect a collection agent to give a damn about your actual ability to pay for your medical needs without financially self destructing, they're typically complete bastards.  You're going to have to look around for programs that help people afford medical costs, and in the interim do some careful budgeting.


----------



## Kope (Dec 4, 2021)

Ennui Elemental said:


> CPAP?
> 
> I will say don't expect a collection agent to give a damn about your actual ability to pay for your medical needs without financially self destructing, they're typically complete bastards.  You're going to have to look around for programs that help people afford medical costs, and in the interim do some careful budgeting.


Yeah


----------



## Shyy (Dec 5, 2021)

There is a "market" for used and "off lease" machines. A friend of mine had to got that route when the machine they used ended up being in the "deterating foam" recall a month or so ago. Found a ResMed for about $350, hospice "off lease" machine.


----------



## Throwaway (Jan 23, 2022)

I'd encourage you to reach out to your doctor's office if you're struggling to pay. Usually there's robust payment plans available.


----------

